# New iem for s3



## deepanshuchg (Aug 15, 2013)

I have been using the IEM got with s3 for last 8 months but yesterday night one of its side stop working. The problem is surely in internal connection as when I hold the wire it start working and as soon as I leave it it again stops working.

So I would need a new iem. Am preferring iem over headphones due to portability issues. Am not much comfortable with a headphone in my bag all the time.

I just need it to perform as good as the stock with s3 does. I dont know about the budget as I dont know how much it would cost.

Just recommend me the one which performs slightly better than the stock minimum price.

I can buy it locally (nehru palace) or online wherever available.

USAGE: will primarily use it for listening music when on my way to colg and back to home and while watching tv series on phone so voice should be clear. Nothing fancy needed.


----------



## ratul (Aug 15, 2013)

As you haven't suggested any budget, From nehru place, get SoundMagic E10 (~2k) or ES18 (~700) from SMC International..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> As you haven't suggested any budget, From nehru place, get SoundMagic E10 (~2k) or ES18 (~700) from SMC International..



These will be just better than the samsung's stock at 700 and 2k? As said earlier I need it to be at least cost. 
I have not specified the budget because I have no idea how much samsung's stock is worth.


----------



## ratul (Aug 15, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> These will be just better than the samsung's stock at 700 and 2k? As said earlier I need it to be at least cost.
> I have not specified the budget because I have no idea how much samsung's stock is worth.



they are much better than s3 stock, though i don't know how much difference you'll hear on s3 as stock earphones are optimized and sound best on the device shipped with..
You can also take a look on *Sony XB30EX*, also a good buy in <2k range..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> they are much better than s3 stock, though i don't know how much difference you'll hear on s3 as stock earphones are optimized and sound best on the device shipped with..
> You can also take a look on *Sony XB30EX*, also a good buy in <2k range..



Thats my point. I dont want much better than the stock. I think I should have specified the budget. Budget will be around 600-700. The lesser the better.

See I am just a normal user who dont understand bass etc and I always have equilizer on auto. Nothing fancy needed.

Just need a basic earphone for the least budget as possible.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

So can someone suggest something within the range of 400-500 or lesser if it can be having same or better than stock?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 18, 2013)

*BUMP*


----------



## ratul (Aug 18, 2013)

SoundMagic ES18 is the minimum you should be considering: Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
Though handle them with care, users say it's wire feel to be quite fragile, though one of my friend is using them for past 10 months without any problem (i bought my E10 too with it at that time.. )..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 18, 2013)

ratul said:


> SoundMagic ES18 is the minimum you should be considering: Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
> Though handle them with care, users say it's wire feel to be quite fragile, though one of my friend is using them for past 10 months without any problem (i bought my E10 too with it at that time.. )..



This would be quite bettet than that stock one. Right?

And since I need to travel through metro daily so will take this along in bag so what step should I take as u said about its wire


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 19, 2013)

Or arent some from philips in this range(600-700) good?


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> This would be quite bettet than that stock one. Right?
> And since I need to travel through metro daily so will take this along in bag so what step should I take as u said about its wire



Then get Sound Magic E10 they are far better than stock using them from last 10 months see in my sigi


----------



## sandynator (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> This would be quite bettet than that stock one. Right?
> 
> And since I need to travel through metro daily so will take this along in bag so what step should I take as u said about its wire



Soundmagic E10 is good buy. If you want to spend that much then also take a look at 
vsonic gr99 
VSonic GR99

& 

Vsonic gr02 BE
VSonic GR02 Bass Ed.

If you do not want to spend much & can live with the lack of bass consider foll.
Audio Technica ATH-CLR100 BK In-the-ear Headphone - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com

If you wanna use it for outdoors in noisy environment then logitech ue200 [very good noise isolation]
Logitech UE200 Headphone - Logitech: Flipkart.com

For heavy Bass & decent clarity under 800 inr get SoundMagic ES18 or Soundmagic PL11
SoundMagic PL11 In-Ear Powerful Bass Headphone {Apply Coupon SMPAH & get it for 750 INR}

*PS: All these IEM's sounded good with Standalone Music players No idea about mobile phones*


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 19, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Soundmagic E10 is good buy. If you want to spend that much then also take a look at
> vsonic gr99
> VSonic GR99
> 
> ...



Am conaidering the logitec ue 200 for now. But what type of warranty does these headphones have. As on logitec this is written '' Warranty of the product is limited to manufacturing defects only''. What does it means? 

And on audio technia '" 1 year carry in limited warranty''. Is it similar to normal warranty which we gets on other products ? 



sandynator said:


> *PS: All these IEM's sounded good with Standalone Music players No idea about mobile phones*



Can someone confirm that will thes works fine with S3 ?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 21, 2013)

*Bump*


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

BUMP again  
_koi to reply kardo_


----------

